# What happens after the test?



## Copper82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello all,
New to the forum and trying to find out some information about the whole MA gig. I'm signed up to take the exam in May, but I'm a little confused as to what happens next. I've been a police officer in Indiana and I'm working for Houston PD in Texas now, but I want to relocate to Massachusetts. From what I can understand MA isn't all that dis-similar to most states. Doing well on the test puts you in better position for getting the job. What I don't understand is how you apply with a department. Say I want a job with Boston Police. I take the exam, do well, and then what do I do? Any help is really appreciated.

PS: I apologize if I posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

To get hired by a town or city that's is civil service you need to have residency in that town. To get residency, you have to live in the town or city for at least a year before the date of the test. You are allowed to put other towns in to send your score when you take the test, but all the residents of the town go ahead of the non-residents. Very unlikely.....scratch that impossible...that you will get an interview in a town you are not a resident of.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Initially, you are allowed to pick a total of 4 municipalities that you may be interested in. If you claim residency, you only get 3 others. Once you take the test, you will get you results back around July. The list with your standing doesn't come out until around November. In November go to the HRD site and check your info. Depending on where you are in the towns you aren't a resident in, you can change your choices if you desire. After that, it is a waiting game. Depending on the staffing needs of the departments you chose, you could get called in a week or never, and have to take the test again. Like Bravo mentioned, without residency, it is damn near impossible to get the interview, unless you are a vet. As far as what you have to do, there is really nothing you can do besides try to find out the staffing needs of the departments of your choosing to see how long it may take. I believe the general rule as to how departments call is based on the number of positions they have open, multiplied by 3 and then 1. This will give you a good idea of your chances and have. Unless the department has a ton of spots open, any rank higher than 50 or so is probably going to be unsuccessful.


----------



## Copper82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you both, I see that NH State Police are hiring so I'll give that a shot. I'm guessing residency is established by living there for a year or two. I've been tossing around getting a Master's degree, but I'm not sure I really want to stop working and go back to school. I've heard warning before about getting hired anywhere out East, but I'm willing to give it a shot. 

Thanks again!


----------

